# Tax Season



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I went the H & R Block and had my accountant there do my taxes for my clock business. I could do it but just don't have the time and expertise to feel comfortable about it especially with depreciation. Anyway she called and they were done today. Well the LOML whipped out her pen I turned for her and of course it was pink (she calls it hot pink) pen to sign the forms. The gal that does my books and taxes saw it so she asked my wife where she got it. She said oh Bernie turned it for me.

Anyway to make a long story short she wants 24 slimlines in H & R Block green for give away to their biggest customers and then she saw my Sierra pen so she wants 12 of those for the staff and her family. So I guess I had better go out to the shop and get my pen turning skills honed up.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

You are going to be busy Bernie. Good luck.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW, Bernie! You are going to have to put a radiator on your lathe to keep it cool at this rate.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That's great news Bernie good for you. Now are you going to donate them as a deduction for this years return.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Good for you Bern. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bernie, man now that is some real fine networking and marketing you are doing....lol. Congrats, that ought to give you some pocket cash  

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yes it is a good feeling. I went down today to pick up the paperwork and took some of my other pens with me. I got 3 more orders for El Grande pen and pencil sets at $65 per set. So guess I have got some work to do.


----------

